# Party Idea - Halloween Scene It



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

I've always brainstormed year after year with my parties for a new main game. Last year, with a lot of work and a lot of compliments, I produced the best one so far. I'm not sure if anyone has suggested this yet, but my friends all love the game Scene It. 

So what I did was design my own version of Halloween Scene It. I went into my huge collection of horror VHS and DVDs and recorded on a separate tape approximately 5 minutes of a film clip from 10 different movies. I left 15 seconds in between each recording for pausing. After each clip I asked a series of questions pertaining to the clip... some random questions about scenery ie. color of a balloon, how many bodies, weapons etc. or about something specific in the dialogue or movie titles (have fun with questions). Random draw chose teams of 2 (but can have singles up to two teams) and I prepared answer sheets for each team to fill out. 

A lot of prep was required searching for clips I personally thought would scare and keep the audience riveted so I got to watch a lot my collection all over again  Hope this helps with a possible idea for future parties.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Excellent idea!


----------



## conniejoe (Feb 11, 2007)

I might have to use this one, sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I might have to use this---sounds awesome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome idea


----------



## goryobsession (Aug 24, 2009)

Great Idea !! I will try to use your game this year.. Last year I did the same thing with popular halloween type music,using small snipits of the song then have teams guess the song title and artist.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is a great idea!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like fun.


----------

